# West Palm Beach area October 4, 2014



## RFW (Aug 20, 2014)

Looking for 1 bedroom w/kitchen in the Delray Beach, Boca Raton, West Palm Beach, Palm Beach Shores vicinity 10/4 or 10/5 arrival for 4-7 nights. Please send me a PM if you have something to offer. No lock offs please. Thank you.


----------



## RFW (Aug 28, 2014)

request withdrawn. accomodated via II Flexchange


----------

